# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Vorläufiges Ergebnis der DHB-Studie veröffentlicht

## RalfDm

Anlässlich des diesjährigen Kongresses der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie (DGU) in Dresden präsentierte Dr. med. Jörn Kamradt vom Universitätsklinikum des Saarlandes in Homburg/Saar auf einer Poster-Veranstaltung das Ergebnis der Studie zur Wirksamkeit der "Dreifachen Hormonblockade" nach Robert Leibowitz, MD und Steven D. Tucker, MD. 
Der Volltext der Meldung von der BPS-Webpräsenz und das Poster können hier gelesen bzw. heruntergeladen werden.

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, grüß Dich Ralf-Rainer,

ohne Psswort kommt man nicht an diese Studie und mit dem Passwort zum anmelden ins Forum geht es auch auch nicht, wie dann?

Danke für die Aufklärung und Gruß
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Auf dem 61. Urologenkongress in Dresden gab es einen Beitrag bzgl. der DHB im Rahmen einer Postersitzung. 
> 
> Ergebnis einer Nachverfolgung bei Patienten mit Dreifacher Hormonblockade (DHB) nach Leibowitz 
> Autoren: J. Kamradt1, D. Schmitt, C. Ligensa, R.-R. Damm, B. Wullich, M. Stöckle 
> 
> Die DHB ist eine von dem amerikanischen Onkologen Leibowitz propagierte Therapie des PCa, die in Deutschland eine gewisse Popularität hat. Nach Leibowitz wird ein Patient für 13 Monate mit einem LH-RH Analogon, einem Antiandrogen und einem 5alpha-Reduktasehemmer (5aRH) therapiert. Ab dem 14. Monat wird dann nur noch der 5aRH weiter gegeben. Bisher fehlen vergleichende Studien. 
> 
> In Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V. (BPS), Gehrden (D) hat das Uniklinikum des Saarlandes, Klinik für Urologie, bei 377 Patienten, die nach eigenem Bekunden die DHB gemacht haben, per Fragebogen die bisherige Datenlage abgefragt. 194 Patienten haben geantwortet, von denen 138 die DHB als Primärtherapie gewählt haben. 
> 
> ...


_Hier wurde nicht aus dem aktuellen vorläufigen Endergebnis der Studie, sondern aus einem früher vorgelegten Zwischenergebnis zitiert.
RalfDm_



> Nach meiner Meinung spiegelt sich hier wieder, dass die Patienten-Information, die im Einzelfall zu der Entscheidung für die DHB geführt hat, vor dem Beginn der DHB unzulänglich war, dass Patienten unkritisch gegenüber dem teils fast militant wirkenden Werben einiger Propagandisten der DHB waren und dass die begleitenden Urologen möglicherweise ebenfalls zu wenig kritisch (siehe klinisches Stadium, hoher PSA und Metastasierung zu Beginn der DHB) dem Patientenwunsch bzgl. der DHB-Therapie nachgegeben haben. Nicht untersucht ist m.E. eine aus meiner Sicht besonders wichtige Therapieüberlegung, nämlich, ob bei den 50 Patienten, die nach 12 bzw. 24 Monaten einen PSA-Wert von 2,43 ng/ml bzw. 4,4 ng/ml hatten, eine nichtinvasive Therapieoption wie Active Surveillance oder Watchful-Waiting auch zielführend gewesen wäre.


Schade nur, dass sich die Protagonisten auf Kosten der Erkrankten hinter Schweigen versteckten und sogar nicht einmal bereit waren, wenigstens ihre eigene missglückte Behandlung preiszugeben.

----------


## RalfDm

> ohne Psswort kommt man nicht an diese Studie und mit dem Passwort zum anmelden ins Forum geht es auch auch nicht, wie dann?


Hallo Helmut,

jetzt sollte es klappen. Die Linkadresse war falsch.

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Guten Morgen Ralf-Rainer,



> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> jetzt sollte es klappen. Die Linkadresse war falsch.
> 
> Ralf


danke,  jetzt hat es geklappt, dachte schon es wäre eine Art Dissertation aber da haben sich die Deutschen Urologen kein Bein ausgerissen!

Wenn ich daran denke, daß mein Bruder schon über 4 Jahre und seinen neuesten PSA-Wert liegt bei 0,34 ng/ml, dieser lag auch schon tiefer! Neulich hat Der Urologe ihm eine andere -wie sonst Profact- Spritze verpaßt und das hat mein Bruder nur gemerkt, weil die Arzthelferin sagte -Herr F., kann sein, daß diese Spritze anderst wirkt- ich hoffe, daß sich mein Bruder bei der Profact sich durchsetzt! 

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Dieter,




> Schade nur, dass sich die Protagonisten auf Kosten der Erkrankten hinter Schweigen versteckten und sogar nicht einmal bereit waren, wenigstens ihre eigene missglückte Behandlung preiszugeben.


warum so unversöhnlich? Die Zeit heilt Wunden! Haben wir nicht alle mal irgendwann einen Fehler gemacht, indem wir von einer Sache so überzeugt waren, dass wir sie nicht nur anderen empfohlen, sondern bei uns selbst haben Wirklichkeit werden lassen. Einen nennenswerten Schaden - von den Nebenwirkungen einmal abgesehen - habe ich selbst durch die DHB nicht erlitten. Möglich, dass auch ich mit einer Ektomie besser gefahren wäre. Der Urologe versichert mir zwar, dass mein damaliges Alter von 68 eher einem biologischen Alter von knapp 60 Jahren entspräche, soll heißen, dass ich also durchaus noch mit einer Entfernung der Prostata von einer kurativen Therapie hätte ausgehen können. Ich wollte die Prostata partout behalten und machte trotz häufiger Proteste seitens meine Frau fast 2 Jahre unwissentlich WW oder AS mit häufiger PSA-Messung und dann erst DHB. Ich bereue nichts und mache Niemandem einen Vorwurf. Am wenigstens Ralf und Christian, die mich vorher und nachher immer wieder telefonisch und auch per E-Mail beraten und über ihre eigenen PSA-Werte informiert haben. Das gilt ganz besonders für Ralf, der seine PKH sogar laufend unter KISP ergänzte. Nach der IMRT vor nun 30 Monaten ist auch die anfänglich durch die Biopsie ausgelöste und die die Radiatio verstärkte Proktitis fast verschwunden, wie ich seit etwa 8 Wochen feststellen konnte. Der letzte PSA-Wert vom Juli 2009 lautet 0.27 ng/ml. Ich habe noch keinen Grund, mich ernsthaft zu beklagen, dass ich sehr viel falsch gemacht habe. Meine Zugehörigkeit zu einer SHG für Prostatakrebs, an deren monatlichen Treffs ich seit fast 8 Jahren regelmäßg teilnehme und der hierdurch entstandene Kontakt auch zum BPS und diesem Forum haben mir geholfen, bis heute ganz gut über die Runden gekommen zu sein. Im Jahre 2000 las ich erstmals das Wort PSA, ohne zu wissen, was es mit einem Wert von knapp über 6 ng/ml auf sich hatte. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich aber auch noch großes Glück und immer meinen Schutzengel dabei. Dieter, Du bist doch auch ein Betroffener. Warum jetzt immer noch Vorwürfe an die Anschrift der Protagonisten, wie Du sie nennst?

*"Seien sie vorsichtig mit Gesundheitsbüchern; sie könnten an einem Druckfehler sterben"*
(Markt Twain)

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Hutschi, was soll das:




> warum so unversöhnlich? Die Zeit heilt Wunden! Haben wir nicht alle mal irgendwann einen Fehler gemacht, indem wir von einer Sache so überzeugt waren, dass wir sie nicht nur anderen empfohlen, sondern bei uns selbst haben Wirklichkeit werden lassen....


Mit solchen Wortspielereien ist uns nicht geholfen. Der Zwischenbericht ist ja wohl schon einige Zeit lang bekannt, warum wurde er uns vorenthalten? Und warum ist man bei den Protagonisten/Propagandisten nicht aufrichtig genug, zuzugeben und den Erkrankten damit klaren Wein einzuschenken, dass die DHB nicht hält, was versprochen wurde.

Die Wahl der Therapie beim Prostatakrebs ist eine schwerwiegende, komplizierte und lebensentscheidende Angelegenheit. Das ist kein Autokauf beispielsweise, wo man eine Fehlentscheidung leicht tolerieren oder abtun könnte, weil man dann nur nicht so schön fahren kann oder etwas zu viel Geld ausgegeben hat. Also bitte, keine Schönrederei!

----------


## RalfDm

> Der Zwischenbericht ist ja wohl schon einige Zeit lang bekannt, warum wurde er uns vorenthalten?


Weil abzusehen war, dass das auch für Dr. Kamradt dann überraschende vorläufige Endergebnis in Dresden vorgestellt werden würde. Darüber wäre dann berichtet worden, egal wie das Ergebnis ausgefallen wäre.



> Und warum ist man bei den Protagonisten/Propagandisten nicht aufrichtig genug, zuzugeben und den Erkrankten damit klaren Wein einzuschenken, dass die DHB nicht hält, was versprochen wurde.


Ich weiß nicht, was in Deinen Augen "versprochen wurde". Es ging in der Studie darum festzustellen, ob die von Leibowitz und Tucker im Jahr 2001 präsentierten Ergebnisse reproduzierbar sind, und sie sind reproduzierbar. Über Langzeitergebnisse kann keine Aussage getroffen werden.
Im übrigen werde ich mich mit Dir hier auf keine Diskussion einlassen. Deine Diskussionskultur ist sattsam bekannt.

Ralf

----------


## Pinguin

*Abhaken, was nicht mehr zu ändern ist*

Hallo Dieter,




> Mit solchen Wortspielereien ist uns nicht geholfen.


mit nachkarten aber leider auch nicht. 




> Also bitte, keine Schönrederei!


Es mag sein, dass meine Worte fast wie eine Hymne auf die DHB klangen. Es sollte auf keinen Fall so zu verstehen sein, dass das für die Betroffenen eine gute Empfehlung war. Fakt ist aber leider, dass es unabänderlich nun so abgelaufen ist. Für den einen mit möglicherweise gutem und sogar dauerhaftem Erfolg, für andere, und dazu zähle ich mich ehrlicherweise selbst, eben nicht mit optimal verlaufener Kurve, die letztlich neue Aktivität erforderlich machte. Auch, wenn es schwer fällt, sollte man nun endgültig Gras drüber wachsen lassen. 

*"Diskussion: Eine Methode, Andere in ihren Irrtümern zu bestärken"*
(Ambrose Gwinnet Bierce)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Im übrigen werde ich mich mit Dir hier auf keine Diskussion einlassen. Deine Diskussionskultur ist sattsam bekannt.


Moment mal. 

Es ist nachvollziehbar, dass die Kritik sauer aufstößt. Aber statt mit vernünftigen Worten jetzt endlich einmal mit der DHB "Klar Schiff" zu machen,  wird die "Diskussionskultur" bemängelt, das ist dann die richtige Diskussionskultur.... Und ansonsten wird weiter gemacht wie bisher ohne Konsequenzen auf die zukünftigen DHB-Empfehlungen? "Stabiles PSA-Plateau" und "Platinstandard"?

@Hutschi: Ich kartel nicht nach, sondern ich äußere mich zu den jetzt endlich bekannt gemachten Ergebnissen. "Abhaken, was nicht mehr zu ändern ist" und sich nicht kritisch dazu äußern käme einem "unter den Teppich kehren" gleich. Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
endlich die schon tot geglaubte DHB-Auswertung da! Durch das Poster alles etwas plakativ zusammengetragen, ist es nicht einfach, die dokumentierten Ergebnisse zu verstehen und tragfähige Aussagen herauszufiltern.
28% der Patienten haben eine Anschlußtherapie durchgeführt, der eine schon nach 10 Monaten, der andere erst nach über 5 Jahren (im Median 36,4 Monate). Leider bleiben die Gründe im Dunkeln ebenso wie die Frage, ob unter weitere Therapien auch der Beginn eines 2. HB-Zyklus subsummiert wurde.
72% haben also keine Anschlußtherapie durchgeführt bzw. durchführen müssen. So gesehen ein deutlicher Beweis der Wirksamkeit der DHB. Allerdings scheint mir die Dauer des Followups bei den meisten Patienten zu kurz, um qualifizierte Aussagen treffen zu können. 
Die Zahlenreihe aus Tabelle 2 ist mir allerdings nicht ganz verständlich, denn die Summe der jeweils einer Monatsdauer zugeordneten Patienten ist größer als das Kollektiv von 118 Patienten. Bei einem medianen Followup von 58,3 Monaten müßten sich zudem mehr Patienten finden, die mehr als 48 und mehr als 60 Monate nach ihrer DHB noch therapiefrei sind. Wer kann den Widerspruch klären? 
14 Patienten werden bei der Rubrik > 60 Monate vermerkt. Ich kenne an die 10 Verläufe, bei denen bereits 8 Jahre (96 Monate) überschritten sind, die hier gar nicht zum Tragen kommen scheinen.
Mein Fazit: Ein positives Studienergebnis. Von denen, die eine weitere Therapie in Anspruch genommen haben bzw. nehmen mußten ist nicht bekannt, dass einer durch die DHB Schaden genommen hätte. Dies können invasive Therapien nicht vorweisen. Ich halte eine PADT nach wie vor für eine überlegenswerte Option auch bei lokalen oder lokal fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungen, bei der man sich freilich der cardio-vaskulären Risiken bewußt sein sollte. 
Grüsse
Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Mein Fazit: Ein positives Studienergebnis. Von denen, die eine weitere Therapie in Anspruch genommen haben bzw. nehmen mußten ist nicht bekannt, dass einer durch die DHB Schaden genommen hätte.


Klar, wenn man die Augen zu macht, dann sieht man auch nichts.

----------


## HorstK

Dieter, als ich meine Augen nach der DHB - als Erst-Therapie - wieder ganz geöffnet hatte und sah wie es PSA-mäßig so läuft, da war es eigentlich für mich schon ziemlich spät, wenn nicht zu spät.

Gruß 
Horst

P.S.: An der Befragung (Studie) zur DHB habe ich teilgenommen.

----------


## Pinguin

> An der Befragung (Studie) zur DHB habe ich teilgenommen


Ich auch!

*"Geniale Menschen sind selten ordentlich, und ordentliche selten genial"*
(Einstein)

----------


## hartmuth

Diskussionskultur:



> ...wenn man die Augen zu macht, dann sieht man auch nichts.


Man nenne mir einen Fall, bei dem der Patient nachweislich bleibenden Schaden durch die DHB davongetragen hat. Meines Wissens sind die HB-Nebenwirkungen in der Regel allesamt reversibel, soweit dies bislang dokumentiert ist. Von Herz-Kreislaufrisiken hat eine amerikanische Studie schon vor 2 Jahren berichtet.
Gruß
Hartmut
PS: Ich habe (noch) nicht an der Studie teilgenommen. Wird diese eigentlich fortgesetzt und wir können weitere Berichte erwarten?

----------


## RalfDm

> Wird diese eigentlich fortgesetzt und wir können weitere Berichte erwarten?


Hallo Harmuth,

das ist noch nicht ganz klar. Wir bleiben mit Dr. Kamradt in Kontakt. Er selbst wird die Studie wohl nicht fortführen, aber vielleicht einer seiner Mitarbeiter.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

> Wer kann den Widerspruch klären?


Hallo Hartmuth,

ich habe Deine Fragen an Dr. Kamradt weitergeleitet. Nachstehend seine Antworten:



> endlich die schon tot geglaubte DHB-Auswertung da! Durch das Poster alles etwas plakativ zusammengetragen, ist es nicht einfach, die dokumentierten Ergebnisse zu verstehen und tragfähige Aussagen herauszufiltern.
> 28% der Patienten haben eine Anschlußtherapie durchgeführt, der eine schon nach 10 Monaten, der andere erst nach über 5 Jahren (im Median 36,4 Monate). Leider bleiben die Gründe im Dunkeln ebenso wie die Frage, ob unter weitere Therapien auch der Beginn eines 2. HB-Zyklus subsummiert wurde.


Es wurde auch der 2. Zyklus DHB auch unter weiterer Therapie subsumiert. Gründe sind aus den Fragebögen nur schwer herauszulesen. In der Regel sicher ein ansteigender PSA, inwieweit allerdings jeweils eine erneute Therapie wirklich schon notwendig war, läßt sich nicht beantworten.




> 72% haben also keine Anschlußtherapie durchgeführt bzw. durchführen müssen. So gesehen ein deutlicher Beweis der Wirksamkeit der DHB. Allerdings scheint mir die Dauer des Followups bei den meisten Patienten zu kurz, um qualifizierte Aussagen treffen zu können.


Genau deshalb ist die schon tot geglaubte Studie auch erst jetzt mit Ergebnissen gekommen. Man benötigt ein langes Follow up.




> Die Zahlenreihe aus Tabelle 2 ist mir allerdings nicht ganz verständlich, denn die Summe der jeweils einer Monatsdauer zugeordneten Patienten ist größer als das Kollektiv von 118 Patienten.


Wenn Sie die Daten von Leibowitz nehmen, könnten Sie die gleiche Frage stellen. In den 12 Monaten sind auch die Patienten mit einem FOllow up von mehr als 12 Monaten drin usw.




> Bei einem medianen Followup von 58,3 Monaten müßten sich zudem mehr Patienten finden, die mehr als 48 und mehr als 60 Monate nach ihrer DHB noch therapiefrei sind. Wer kann den Widerspruch klären?


Hier habe ich die Follow up Definition von Leibowitz in seinem Paper genommen, der bereits die DHB als Follow up Zeit zählt. Daher erscheint das Follow up so lange.




> 14 Patienten werden bei der Rubrik > 60 Monate vermerkt. Ich kenne an die 10 Verläufe, bei denen bereits 8 Jahre (96 Monate) überschritten sind, die hier gar nicht zum Tragen kommen scheinen.


Wahrscheinlich sind die 10 ihnen bekannten bei den 14 dabei. Für das Poster wurde bei 5 Jahren aufgehört, da n=14 bereits eine kleine Zahl ist.
-----------------------
Ralf

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Hartmut,




> Von Herz-Kreislaufrisiken hat eine amerikanische Studie schon vor 2 Jahren berichtet.


das ist wohl so richtig. Die ersten Signale kamen damals allerdings aus Kanada, wo man glaubte, Casodex in der Einzeltabletten-Variante 150 mg hätte zu tödlchen Herzattacken geführt. Es wurde daraufhin auch später bei uns eine Weile lang aus dem offiziellen Verkehr genommen, bevor erneut eine Zulassung erfolgte. Einige wackere DHBler haben dann die 150er Variante im grenznahen Bereich oder überhaupt über das Ausland bezogen. Etliche Betroffene kamen dann aber auch über den Umweg von täglich 3 x 50 mg doch noch zur für die klassische DHB a la Leibowitz gewünschten Dosis. Die einzigen echten Probleme, die ich mit der DHB hatte waren Schwankschwindel, nachlassende Libido und gelegentlich erhöhter Blutdruck. Meine DHB lief über einen Zeitraum von 15 Monaten bis zur Intermitterung, weil ich Casodex vorab einmal 3 Monate als Monotherapie eingesetzt hatte. Das war übrigens auch der Auslöser für die leider schmerzhaften Brustvergrößerungen (Gynäkomastie), die ich nie behandelte. Ich kenne übrigens einen Forumsbenutzer, der schon die 3. DHB abspult, immer noch nicht hormonrefraktär ist und einen aktuellen PSA von 0.0 und noch was hat. Er hat aber zusätzlich auch noch mit Celebrex, einem Medikament ähnlich Vigantoletten sowie Thalidomid experimentiert. Dieser Betroffene hatte vor der aktuellen DHB schon eine IMRT über sich ergehen lassen und auch während der Bestrahlung das DHB-Sortiment bekommen. Er ist recht zufrieden mit seiner augenblicklichen Situation. 

*"Man soll schweigen oder Dinge sagen, die noch besser sind als das Schweigen"*
(Pythagoras von Samos)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ich weiß nicht, was in Deinen Augen "versprochen wurde".


Dazu zitiere ich aus dem Dr. Bob-Artikel

_Hormonblockade gegen radikale lokale Therapien-
Und der Sieger ist....
_ 
nur zwei Passagen:

_Wir schließen daraus, dass die Ergebnisse mit der Dreifachen Hormonblockade/Leibowitz-Protokoll denen der radikalen Prostatektomie, wie im New England Journal of Medicine vom September 2002 berichtet, bei weitem überlegen sind. Unsere nichtinvasive Behandlungsweise mit (fast immer) reversiblen Nebenwirkungen stellt für uns die offensichtlich zu bevorzugende Behandlung bei klinisch lokalisiertem Prostatakrebs dar. Vermeiden Sie lokale Behandlung mit bleibenden Nebenwirkungen und mit Ergebnissen, die unseren weit unterlegen sind!

Während das Jahr 2002 sich seinem Ende zuneigt, stellen wir fest, dass das Pendel in unsere Richtung schwingt. Jedes Jahr werden mehr Männer von dieser Möglichkeit erfahren, werden auf dieser Therapieform bestehen, und mehr Ärzte werden schließlich die Dreifache Hormonblockade/Leibowitz-Protokoll als ihre Behandlung der Wahl bei klinisch lokalisiertem Prostatakarzinom empfehlen. Überall auf der Welt entdecken Männer, dass es endlich eine höchst erfolgreiche nichtinvasive Behandlungsoption mit umkehrbaren Nebenwirkungen gibt, mit der erfolgreich Prostatakrebs behandelt werden kann, ohne die Männer inkontinent und/oder impotent zurückzulassen._

Wenn das keine Versprechen sind?

@Hartmuth: Abgesehen vom Schaden des finanziellen Aufwandes für die DHB, die letztendlich dann den invasiven Behandlungen doch nicht so haushoch überlegen ist, halte ich den nicht messbaren psychischen Schaden bei den erfolglos DHB-behandelten Männern für beträchtlich, wenn sie nach ein oder zwei Jahren vor dem Dilemma stehen, dass die DHB nicht das hielt, was propagiert wurde.

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> 
> Überall auf der Welt entdecken Männer, dass es endlich eine höchst erfolgreiche nichtinvasive Behandlungsoption mit umkehrbaren Nebenwirkungen gibt, *mit der erfolgreich Prostatakrebs behandelt werden kann*, ohne die Männer inkontinent und/oder impotent zurückzulassen.[/I][/COLOR]
> 
> Wenn das keine Versprechen sind?


Na und? Was willst du? 
Das Versprechen stimmt doch - gerade im Vergleich zur OP oder Radiatio, nach wie vor.
Die HB ist eine systemische PK-Therapie, die in der Form der DHB oder ADT3 oder 4 oder 5 und wenn nötig intermittierend effektiv ist und nach Wiederherstellung der geblockten Physiologie Potenz und Libido wieder 
ermöglicht, die Kontinenz steht nie in Frage. 
Ich habe das nun schon 2x erlebt. Bin gerade wieder in der Rekonstruktionsphase. Das letzte mal habe ich gejubelt, ich hänge den Faden von Anfang 2005 mal unten dran.




> @Hartmuth: Abgesehen vom Schaden des finanziellen Aufwandes für die DHB, die letztendlich dann den invasiven Behandlungen doch nicht so haushoch überlegen ist, halte ich den nicht messbaren psychischen Schaden bei den erfolglos DHB-behandelten Männern für beträchtlich, wenn sie nach ein oder zwei Jahren vor dem Dilemma stehen, dass die DHB nicht das hielt, was propagiert wurde.


Dieter, lass die schrägen Vergleiche! 
Niemand hat je versprochen, dass die DHB die Lösung des PK-Problems sei.
Mir z.B. war von vorneherein klar, dass ich zwar ein möglicherweise gutes Medikamenten-Instrument mit der DHB / ADT3 in der Hand haben würde, aber dass ich danach würde weiterkämpfen müssen. So ist es auch gekommen, Jubel hin oder Korrektur durch Christian her ( er gratulierte mir damals zu einem taktischen Sieg ).

Ich bin mittlerweile 1 Jahr über dem von Urologen vorausgesagten Ablebe-Jahr hinaus und nach wie vor nicht verstümmelt, nur die Vorhaut und die Brustdrüsen sind weg. Schulmedizinischer Haupt-Grund dafür ist der Einsatz der HB in verschiedendsten Formen, die ich gemacht habe, aufgrund der Pionierarbeit von Männern wie Christian und Ralf usw. - ich habe mich da nur zu informieren brauchen.

grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

+++++++++++++

hier der faden von damals - immerhin schon 4 3/4 jahre her:

Jubel, Jubel !!  , RuStra, 22.01.05, 16:13 

Manchmal darf auch etwas gejubelt werden:

Ich habe das Kontroll-MRT (mit Endorectalspule) nach 21 Monaten ADT3 machen lassen. (meine Geschichte unter http://www.promann-hamburg.de/PKPKG.htm)

Im ersten MRT im August 2002 wurde der Verdacht auf Samenblaseninfiltration bestätigt.

Nun, knapp 2 1/2 Jahre später, findet der Radiologe nichts mehr. Wenn er nur die aktuellen Bilder sehen würde, meint er, würde er sagen, da ist nichts. Und einem Strahlentherapeuten, der mich bestrahlen will, würde er sagen: Da ist nichts zu bestrahlen!

Nicht schlecht, oder?
Christian, ich umarme Dich! Ich musste mich im Sommer/Herbst 2002 lediglich an Computer und Telefon setzen und einige Wochen lesen, lesen, lesen - und habe dann die DHB im November 2002 begonnen und später in eine ADT3 aufgrund der schlechteren Ausgangslage verlängert. Aber offenbar hat die ADT3 die Krebsmasse, soweit sie durch ein MRT erkennbar ist, weitgehend beseitigt.

Natürlich jubele ich nur kurz und gehe zur Tagesordnung über. Für dieses Jahr werde ich für mich, aber nicht nur für mich, die Möglichkeiten einer sanften Chemo bei den dafür in Hamburg in Frage kommenden Ärzten ausloten und herbeidiskutieren. Wie Dr.Eichhorn gerade geschrieben hat, gibt es gute Gründe für jüngere Patienten wie mich (zumal mein Nadir auch erst nach 5 Monaten DHB erreicht war), sich um weitere adjuvante Therapien zu bemühen. 

Übrigens habe ich von meinem Radiologen (Dr.Struck in der Fuhlsbütteler Str. in Hamburg) eine CD mit den MRT-Bildern bekommen. Ich habe alles auf Festplatte rüberkopiert und überlege jetzt, bestimmte Bilder auf die Homepage zu stellen. Allerdings bräuchte ich erstmal Nachhilfe im Verstehen der Bilder - hat da einer Ahnung ??

grüsse aus hh,
rudolf stratmann


Re: Jubel, Jubel !!  , Gast Elke, 23.01.05, 00:10 

Hallo lieber RuStra,

ich gratuliere Dir von ganzem Herzen zu Deiner Erfolgsmeldung und freue mich, dass Du in Jubel ausbrichst und uns alle daran teilnehmen lässt!
Das ist ein erfreulicher Lichtblick, den Du an das Forum weitergibst, und Du zeigst, dass es sich lohnt, rechtzeitig seinen eigenen Verstand einzuschalten und sich nicht einfach von den etablierten Methoden einschüchtern zu lassen.

Ich wünsche Dir viele weitere gesunde und ruhige Jahre in der - hoffentlich theoretischen - Auseinandersetzung mit dem PK, und viel Erfolg bei Deinem Engagement, anderen Betroffenen zu helfen.


Viele Grüsse und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht

Elke



Re: Jubel, Jubel !!  , Herbert Kramlofsky, 23.01.05, 20:23 

Hallo lieber Rudolf,
ich freue mich mit Dir. Hoffentlich bleibt es auch weiterhin so, bleib am Ball, wie man in Sportlerkreisen so sagt. Ich drücke Dir beide Daumen.

Viele Grüsse aus Niederbayern

Herbert



Re: Jubel, Jubel !!  , Horst MUC, 22.01.05, 23:21 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch -
möge es für immer so bleiben.

Sag' bloß nicht, Deine DocRath Pillen haben auch Anteil daran?


Viele Grüße
Horst MUC



Re: Jubel, Jubel !!  , Ralf (r_s.damm@t-online.de), 22.01.05, 23:00 

Lieber Rudolf,
ich bin sicher, dass jeder, der die DHB oder eine ähnliche Form der Hormonblockade macht oder gemacht hat, sich mit Dir freut, dass Deine Therapie Dir einen solchen Erfolg beschert hat. Jeder von uns wünscht Dir, dass dies das Ende Deiner PK-Karriere sei. Natürlich tust Du trotzdem gut daran, auch über weitere Maßnahmen nachzudenken, so sie denn erforderlich werden sollten.
Alles Gute!
Ralf



Re: Jubel, Jubel !!  , Fritz, 22.01.05, 18:05 

Lieber Rudolf,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Erfolg. Ich freue mich mit Dir. Weiterhin alles Gute für Dich.
Gruß
Fritz



Re: Jubel, Jubel !!  , Christian (L) (ligensa@rz-online.de), 22.01.05, 17:55 

Lieber Rudolf,
da kannst Du Dich sicher schon mal sehr freuen über diesen taktischen Sieg im Gesamtgefecht. Letztendlich setzt sich auch der Gesamtsieg aus einer Aneinanderreihung von taktischen Siegen zusammen, wenn man den Prostatakrebs als eine chronische Krankheit betrachtet, gegen die ein permanenter Kampf geführt werden muß. 

Da mußtest Du Dich aber erst mal als Patient gegen die Empfehlung Deines Urologen, der trotz Samenblasenifiltration die Operation weiterhin empfohlen hatte (angeblich wegen der Reduzierung der Tumormasse), durchsetzen. Dabei ist die Hormonblockade eine bessere Reduzierung der Tumormasse in der Prostata und den danebenliegenden infiltrierten Gewebe, weil trotz hervorragender Operation (falls sie hervorragend ist) in jedem Fall einige Prostatazellen drinbleiben (Abstand zum Schließmuskel muß ja noch gewahrt bleiben). Zehntel Millimeter des Gewebes bestehen aus hunderttausenden von Zellen) und der Operateur ist bei befallenen Schnitträndern oder infiltriertem Blasenbeckenboden schnell am Ende seiner Schneidemöglichkeiten angelangt. Außerdem wirkt die HB innerhalb der Prostata viel besser als außerhalb. 

Die weiteren Schritte kannst du jedoch in aller Ruhe planen, wenn sie denn nötig werden. Bei Deinen mehreren Komponenten im hohen Risikobereich werden sie sehr wahrscheinlich notwendig. Übrigens sind die 5 Monate, nach denen Du einen nicht mehr meßbaren PSA-Wert erzielt hast, fast Durchschnitt, wie Dr. L. in seiner neueren Patientenauswertung berichtet.

Über eines kannst Du Dich auch freuen: trotz einer HB3 von 2 Jahren ist offensichtlich Testosteron in vollem Umfang wiedergekommen. Ich hoffe, T wächst, blüht und gedeiht bei Dir, denn hohes T ist besser als niedriges T im Kampf gegen den Krebs. 

Bitte beachte weiterhin, dass Dr. Leibowitz dringend darauf hinweist, dass nach seiner Erfahrung selbstkonstruierte (oder von anderen empfohlene) Zusatzernährungen sich all zu häufig eher nachteilig auswirken, wenn der PSA jetzt unter Kontrolle gehalten werden soll. Es sind oft unerkannte Stimulationen die einen Anstieg begünstigen. Die Vitaminliste von Dr. Bob und Dr. Stephen geben ganz gute Anhaltswerte (kein Zink, keine Sojazusätze). 

Ich wünsche Dir ein möglichst niedriges und möglichst lang andauerndes PSA-Plateau ohne zusätzliche Maßnahmen. Wenn das nicht erreichbar ist, sind antiangiogene Medikamente (sie halten mich mit meinen 2 Hochrisikokomponenten bereits 5 Jahre nach Absetzen der DHB noch "auf Kurs") und gegebenenfalls auch die gering dosierte Chemo, die Du ja schon mal so langsam ansteuerst, immer noch langfristige Möglichkeiten. Auch Dein Prostatakrebs ist grundsätzlich der am langsamsten wachsende Krebs, den es überhaupt gibt. Damit bist Du eingebunden in ein langfristiges Therapiekonzept, das bereits bei der Primärtherapie die Gefahren und Klippen eines jahrelangen Kampfes gegen eine chronische Erkrankung von vornherien mitberücksichtigt. Merke: erst ein zweiter Zyklus einer HB kann überhaupt Resistenz einleiten - also möglichst lange hinausschieben. Wir denken (möglichst) Jahrzehnte im voraus und verlieren das Ziel einer möglichst guten Lebensqualität nie aus dem Auge.

Ich wünsche Dir eine Aneinanderreihung vieler taktischer Siege, so dass zum Schluß viele, viele Jahre eines erfolgreichen Kampfes bei guter Lebensqualität das Ergebnis ist. 
Alle guten Wünsche begleiten Dich,
Christian



Re: Jubel, Jubel !!  , Horst P., 22.01.05, 21:56 

Ich jubiliere mit Dir. Habe eben zu Hause von Deinem tollen Erfolg berichtet und gesagt: Da wird der Rudolf jetzt auf seinem Liegendfahrrad einige Runden um die Binnenalster drehen!! 
Es ist einfach wunderbar, dass über solch ein Highlight im Forum geschrieben werden kann.
Nochmals Glückwunsch und weiterhin alles Gute
Horst P

----------


## Anonymous1

> Niemand hat je versprochen, dass die DHB die Lösung des PK-Problems sei.


Aber es wurde immer wieder und vehement versprochen, dass die DHB die bessere Lösung sei. Das ist sie aber nicht, denn sonst hätte sie sich die DHB ja rasant durchgesetzt, ist doch logisch.

Dass Du, Rustra, jetzt nichts besseres auf Lager hast als das "Verstümmelungs"-Argument, spricht Bände! Ich kenne zig Operierte, für die die Verstümmelung überhaupt kein Thema ist, aber ich kenne etliche DHB-ler, die froh wären, niemals von der DHB als die laut Leibowitz "beste Ersttherapie-Variante" gehört zu haben.

Du selbst, Rustra, hast damals die DHB als Ersatzlösung gemacht, weil man Dich im UKE nicht operiert hat. Ich freue mich für Dich, dass Du mit der Ersatzlösung und den restlichen Maßnahmen so lange trotzt und wünsche Dir weiterhin Erfolg. Aber auch Du bist nicht das DHB-Erfolgsbeispiel, was Leibowitz den Menschen um die Jahrtausendwende vorgegaukelt hat: die ideale nichtinvasive PK-Ersttherapie, die den invasiven Behandlungen weit überlegen ist. Wie schon erwähnt: Der Siegeszug der DHB wäre unvergleichlich, wenn das wahr wäre. 

Bei diesem nicht stattgefundenen Siegeszug hätte sich auch diese vollmundige Leibowitz-Prognose bewahrheitet: "_Jedes Jahr werden mehr Männer von dieser Möglichkeit erfahren, werden auf dieser Therapieform bestehen, und mehr Ärzte werden schließlich die Dreifache Hormonblockade/Leibowitz-Protokoll als ihre Behandlung der Wahl bei klinisch lokalisiertem Prostatakarzinom empfehlen."_ Hat sie jedoch nicht, im Gegenteil. Die DHB lt. Leibowitz ist als Ersttherapie bedeutungslos und wird als zweite Wahl als Ersttherapie nur dann noch zu empfehlen sein, wenn es für OP oder Bestrahlung zu spät ist. Ich persönlich jedenfalls kann mit ruhigem Gewissen niemandem den Rat geben, zuerst eine DHB zu machen mit der Option für invasive Nachbesserung.

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo allerseits
Mir liegt jetzt das aktualisierte Poster der Studie vor. Bisher besaß ich nur die Daten aus dem Abstract.
Zweifelsohne gibt es "zarte" Hinweise, dass an der DHB "was dran" ist, jedoch nach den Folgerungen aus der bisherigen Studie "zumindest nach 12 Monaten".

Mehr dazu unter
http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...t+DHB+2008.doc 

Wolfhard

----------


## Pinguin

*Testosteron bei PK ?*

Lieber Wolfhard, vielen Dank für Deine sachliche Einschätzung. Rustra meinte an anderer Stelle zu meiner Entscheidung, nie mehr mit einem LHRH-Analoga experimentieren zu wollen "wenn Du Dir das leisten kannst". Ich habe aus meinem Speicher* diesen Beitrag* gestern wieder hervorgeholt. Die Sache mit dem Für und Wider Testosteron ist nie zuverlässig geklärt worden. Zumindest bei mir hat ein Antiandrogen + 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer, um die Umwandlung von Testosteron zu DHT durch die Prostata selbst zu minimieren, ausreichende Wirkung erzielt, sofern man das lediglich am PSA ablas. Wenn doch durch das Antiandrogen die Rezeptoren zumindest in der überwiegenden Mehrzahl besetzt werden und Proscar oder Avodart die beschriebene Umwandlung ziemlich gut blockieren, scheint das zumindest bei mir gut zu funktionieren. Der feste Glaube daran versetzt ohnehin Berge. Meinen Testosteronspiegel möchte ich mir jedenfalls nicht noch einmal herunterreduzieren, wie das ja bei der DHB der Fall war.

*"Das Üble an den Minderwertigkeitskomplexen ist, das die falschen Leute sie haben"*
(Alec Guiness)

----------


## HorstK

Zitat von Wolfhard:
"Das Herausfiltern von Patienten mit bestimmten Kriterien bestärkt mich in meiner Meinung, dass die Patienten-Information, die im Einzelfall zu der Entscheidung für die DHB geführt hat, vor dem Beginn der DHB unzulänglich war, *dass Patienten unkritisch gegenüber den teils fast militanten Propagandisten der DHB waren* und dass die begleitenden Urologen möglicherweise ebenfalls zu wenig kritisch (siehe klinisches Stadium, hoher PSA-Wert und Metastasierung zu Beginn der DHB) dem Patientenwunsch bzgl. der DHB-Therapie nachgegeben haben".
________________________________________

Wolfhard, Deine "Diagnose" trifft zumindest bei mir zu. Ich war einer von den unkritischen Gläubigen.


Horst

----------


## Pinguin

*Unkritisches Verhalten*




> dass die begleitenden Urologen möglicherweise ebenfalls zu wenig kritisch (siehe klinisches Stadium, hoher PSA-Wert und Metastasierung zu Beginn der DHB) dem Patientenwunsch bzgl. der DHB-Therapie nachgegeben haben".


Lieber Wolfhard, diesen Passus möchte ich aus meiner Sicht gern bestätigen. Natürlich habe ich als Privatpatient von meiner vermeintlich starken Position ausgehend einen gewissen Druck auf den Urologen ausgeübt, indem ich indirekt damit gedroht habe, mir bei Ablehnung des Therapieweges mittels DHB dann eben einen anderen Urologen zu suchen. Letztlich hatte ich aber bei den regelmäßigen Besuchen des Urologen, um z.B. das jeweilige 3-Monats-Implantat zu setzen und auch die routinemäßigen Überprüfungen von Prostata, Nieren etc. per Sonografie vornehmen zu lassen, den Eindruck gewonnen, dass selbst der Urologe mittlerweile von der Richtigkeit der DHB überzeugt war. Schon nach dem 2. Implantat meinte er beim Abtasten mit dem obligatorischen Finger "wenn ich nicht wüßte, dass sie PK haben, würde ich sagen, da ist nichts, nämlich alles weich und nur geringes Volumen". Meine Entscheidung zur DHB basierte eigentlich primär auf dem Kisp-Bericht von Ralf und wurde in ruhigen Bahnen flankiert von Telefonaten mit Christian. Auch der Leibowitz Vortrag in Montabaur hat mich zusätzlich bestärkt, das will ich nicht verhehlen.

----------


## RuStra

> Aber es wurde immer wieder und vehement versprochen, dass die DHB die bessere Lösung sei. Das ist sie aber nicht, denn *sonst hätte sie sich die DHB ja rasant durchgesetzt, ist doch logisch.*


Hallo Dieter,
was ist das für eine Logik? Du schnitzt dir die Welt sehr einfach zurecht. Was "besser" oder "schlechter" ist, ist doch gar nicht so einfach herauszufinden. Und im Bereich von Krebs und Hormonen erst recht nicht. 
Wenn ich alles, was sich "rasant durchsetzt", gleich für besser halten würde, würde ich auch die marktradikale FDP für die bessere Antwort auf die durch Marktradikale verursachte Finanzkrise halten.
Du beziehst dich immer wieder auf irgendwas, das versprochen wurde, auch Horst K. macht das - aber diese Klage fällt auf den Klagenden zurück: Zu dem, der was verspricht, gehört der, der daran glaubt. 




> Dass Du, Rustra, jetzt nichts besseres auf Lager hast als das "Verstümmelungs"-Argument, spricht Bände! Ich kenne zig Operierte, für die die Verstümmelung überhaupt kein Thema ist, aber ich kenne etliche DHB-ler, die froh wären, niemals von der DHB als die laut Leibowitz "beste Ersttherapie-Variante" gehört zu haben.


Ja, hast du Zahlen, ausser deinen eigenen?
Inkontinenz, Impotenz ist eine leider massenhaft verbreitete Verstümmelungs- und Lebensqualität einschränkendes Faktum. Anstatt diese Probleme kleinzureden, sollten wir im Patienteninteresse die Suche nach weniger nebenwirkungsreichen Therapien an die erste Stelle setzen. Auch die HB ist in meinen Augen keine Lösung des Problems. Ich weiss selbst, aus eigener Erfahrung und von vielen anderen HB-Anwendern, was dieser heftige biochemische Eingriff für Probleme bereitet. Aber die HB hat gegenüber der OP den entscheidenen Vorteil, dass sie reversibel ist.




> Du selbst, Rustra, hast damals die DHB als Ersatzlösung gemacht, weil man Dich im UKE nicht operiert hat. Ich freue mich für Dich, dass Du mit der Ersatzlösung und den restlichen Maßnahmen so lange trotzt und wünsche Dir weiterhin Erfolg.


Na, Vorsicht. Da hast du wohl was falsch verstanden. Die hätten mich schon operiert, nur hatten sie die Aussichten derart heruntergeschraubt, dass mir das noch übriggebliebene Ziel "Massereduktion" angesichts des irreversiblen Charakters der Aktion zu wenig erschien. Massereduktion habe ich dann mit ner ADT3 gemacht, mit Erfolg. 
Ersatz, ja klar - für eine wirlich die Ursachen bekämpfende Therapie. Aber die war 2002 noch nicht da und die ist auch 2009 noch nicht da.




> Aber auch Du bist nicht das DHB-Erfolgsbeispiel,


geschenkt.
(hab ich schonmal von DHB bei mir gesprochen?)




> was Leibowitz den Menschen um die Jahrtausendwende vorgegaukelt hat: die ideale nichtinvasive PK-Ersttherapie, die den invasiven Behandlungen weit überlegen ist. Wie schon erwähnt: Der Siegeszug der DHB wäre unvergleichlich, wenn das wahr wäre.


ja, Leibowitz, der Gaukler.
auch geschenkt. 




> Bei diesem nicht stattgefundenen Siegeszug hätte sich auch diese vollmundige Leibowitz-Prognose bewahrheitet: "_Jedes Jahr werden mehr Männer von dieser Möglichkeit erfahren, werden auf dieser Therapieform bestehen, und mehr Ärzte werden schließlich die Dreifache Hormonblockade/Leibowitz-Protokoll als ihre Behandlung der Wahl bei klinisch lokalisiertem Prostatakarzinom empfehlen."_ Hat sie jedoch nicht, im Gegenteil. Die DHB lt. Leibowitz ist als Ersttherapie bedeutungslos




wo lebst du. schau dich doch mal um, auch in die USA. Eine intelligente HB, auch intermittierend, ist in der Tat nicht "bedeutungslos".




> und wird als zweite Wahl als Ersttherapie nur dann noch zu empfehlen sein, wenn es für OP oder Bestrahlung zu spät ist. Ich persönlich jedenfalls kann mit ruhigem Gewissen niemandem den Rat geben, zuerst eine DHB zu machen mit der Option für invasive Nachbesserung.





> 


und ich persönlich kann jedenfalls niemandem mit ruhigem gewissen den rat geben, zuerst eine OP machen zu lassen, mit Aussicht auf Heilung, nur um nach ein paar Jahren ohne Potenz festzustellen, dass das leider ein Satz mit x war.

Tschüss,
Rudolf

----------


## Anonymous1

> Zu dem, der was verspricht, gehört der, der daran glaubt.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Fast wie Politik.

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Rudolf



> Hallo Dieter,
> was ist das für eine Logik? Du schnitzt dir die Welt sehr einfach zurecht. Was "besser" oder "schlechter" ist, ist doch gar nicht so einfach herauszufinden. Und im Bereich von Krebs und Hormonen erst recht nicht.


ich glaube der Meister (Herrgotts-)schnitzer sitzt in diesem Fall nicht in Husum sondern in HH 



> Wenn ich alles, was sich "rasant durchsetzt", gleich für besser halten würde, würde ich auch die marktradikale FDP für die bessere Antwort auf die durch Marktradikale verursachte Finanzkrise halten.


wenn der Hund ... dann, schoen, dass Du auch an die Politik als indirekte Hilfe fuer das Thema PCa abhebst



> Du beziehst dich immer wieder auf irgendwas, das versprochen wurde, auch Horst K. macht das - aber diese Klage fällt auf den Klagenden zurück: Zu dem, der was verspricht, gehört der, der daran glaubt.


sorry pure Polemik



> Dass Du, Rustra, jetzt nichts besseres auf Lager hast als das "Verstümmelungs"-Argument, spricht Bände! Ich kenne zig Operierte, für die die Verstümmelung überhaupt kein Thema ist, aber ich kenne etliche DHB-ler, die froh wären, niemals von der DHB als die laut Leibowitz "beste Ersttherapie-Variante" gehört zu haben. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, hast du Zahlen, ausser deinen eigenen?
> Inkontinenz, Impotenz ist eine leider massenhaft verbreitete Verstümmelungs- und Lebensqualität einschränkendes Faktum. Anstatt diese Probleme kleinzureden, sollten wir im Patienteninteresse die Suche nach weniger nebenwirkungsreichen Therapien an die erste Stelle setzen. Auch die HB ist in meinen Augen keine Lösung des Problems. Ich weiss selbst, aus eigener Erfahrung und von vielen anderen HB-Anwendern, was dieser heftige biochemische Eingriff für Probleme bereitet. Aber die HB hat gegenüber der OP den entscheidenen Vorteil, dass sie reversibel ist.


sowenig wie Du sigbnifikante Zahlen hast hat die ein anderer Teilnehmer, es gibt keine aussagefaehige evidenzbasierende Studie hinsichtlich HB versus RPE bezueglich Neben / Nachwirkungen. Aber auch hier "massenhaft verbreitete Verstuemmelung" kann doch nur 
einem nicht mehr sachbezogenen handling entspringen, weder RPE noch HB noch ... sind die jeweilige Bibel, insoweit ist Dein Kreuzzug pro HB nicht sachdienlich.
　



> und wird als zweite Wahl als Ersttherapie nur dann noch zu empfehlen sein, wenn es für OP oder Bestrahlung zu spät ist. Ich persönlich jedenfalls kann mit ruhigem Gewissen niemandem den Rat geben, zuerst eine DHB zu machen mit der Option für invasive Nachbesserung. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zitat: 
> 　
> und ich persönlich kann jedenfalls niemandem mit ruhigem gewissen den rat geben, zuerst eine OP machen zu lassen, mit Aussicht auf Heilung, nur um nach ein paar Jahren ohne Potenz festzustellen, dass das leider ein Satz mit x war.


persoenlich versus persoenlich, wie waere es mit einem simplen agree to disagree ??
damit waere auch eine Rueckkehr auf die an sich notwendige Sachdiskussionsebene leichter

Gruss

----------


## hartmuth

In Japan sind es nahezu 57%, die die ADT in unterschiedlichster Form als Ersttherapie wählen, allein bei lokalem oder lokal fortgeschrittenem PK ca. 47%. In den USA waren es nach Angaben der CaPSURE-Datenbank 14% bei low-risk-Patienten und 19,7% bei solchen mit mittlerem Risiko, die eine PADT (primäre ADT) erhielten (Stand 2002) und die Anteile steigen jährlich. Am verbreitesten bei der PADT ist die MAB (Maximalblockade) bzw. CAB (Combined AB), bei der die Medikation aus der Spritze (LHRH) plus einem Antiandrogen (Flutamid bzw. Bicalutamid) besteht.
Nachdem die AUA (Amerikanische Urologenassoziation) auf die Wirksamkeit des 5aRH (5-Alpha-Redukatasehemmer) aufmerksam geworden ist, hat auch die Dreifache Hormonblockade durchaus Chancen ihren Weg zu machen. Es ist allerdings sehr zu bezweifeln, dass das Leibowitz-Protokoll hierbei eine relevante Rolle spielt. Noch wird die PADT eher als kontinuierliche und weniger als intermittierende Therapie durchgeführt, zumindest in Japan. Dort hat tatsächlich so etwas wie ein Siegeszug stattgefunden  und dies entgegen den Leitlinien. 

In Deutschland gibt es außerhalb der vom BPS aus den USA importierten DHB keinerlei Erfahrungen mit einer PADT bei lokal begrenztem PK. Undifferenziert werden von der Wissenschaft die Erfahrungen bei T4-Anwendungen oder Metastasierungen auf einen T1/T2 übertragen und behauptet, eine HB wirke nur 2 bis 3 Jahre. Leider wird dieser Irrtum auch vom einen oder anderen SHG-Leiter verbreitet. Den Nachweis der Evidenz dieser Behauptung bleibt man natürlich schuldig.
Ganz anders in den USA und in Japan. Mittlerweile kursieren dort in der Fachliteratur solche Zitate:

_A survey of recent research findings, clearly showed that, for patients with localized prostate cancer, there is no significant difference in survival rate between hormone monotherapy and radical prostatectomy. In the future we can expect to see an increase in available treatment options for localized and locally advanced prostate cancer, with the optimal therapy for each individual patient to be selected by the attending physician in discussion with the patient.(4)_Oder
_The effectiveness of PADT in LAPC, in particular, is worthy of attention. There is a possibility that therapeutic strategies for LPC and LAPC may change dramatically in the near future.(3)_

Demgegenüber erscheint die Diskussion und das Niveau, das teilweise Diskutanten in das Forum hineintragen, kleinkariert und hinterwäldlerisch. Ich bin nicht auf Leibowitz und sein Protokoll fixiert, auch wenn man die Effektivität seines Ansatzes nicht klein reden sollte. Mich interessiert die Wirksamkeit einer HB als PADT bei lokalem oder lokal fortgeschrittenem PK, in welcher Form auch immer angewandt.
Und da sind aus meiner Sicht die japanischen Ergebnisse, wo die HB traditionell häufiger angewandt wird und wo aufgrund fortgeschrittender Studienlage qualifiziertere Daten zur Verfügung stehen, mehr als beachtenswert. Über 10 Jahre Follow-up sind bedauerlicherweise aber auch hier nicht aufgezeichnet bzw. veröffentlicht.

Untenstehende Diagramme beziehen sich auf eine retrospektive Studie zur Überprüfung der Effektivität einer ADT bei lokalisiertem PK (1). 628 Patienten waren involviert. 63,5% erhielten eine CAB, 36,5% medizinische oder chirurgische Kastration (Monotherapie).

Erste Erkenntnis: Die CAB erwies sich bei der progressionsfreien Zeit deutlich effektiver als die Monotherapie. Ob auch das krankheitsspezifische Überleben einen ähnlichen Vorteil bringt, ist noch nicht erwiesen. Dazu ist auch in Japan die Datenlage noch zu jung. 

Bei Einteilung der Patienten in DAmicos Risikogruppen (low risk: PSA<=10, Gleason <=6, stage <=T2; high risk: PSA >20, Gleason >=8, stage >=T3; intermediate risk liegt dazwischen) ergibt sich folgendes Bild für das progressionsfreie Überleben:

 

Interessant sind die Verläufe bei Differenzierung nach PSA, Nadir und Gleason:



Solange der Anfangs-PSA < 20 ng/ml war, besteht unabhängig von anderen Größen eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 76%, 10 Jahre progressionsfrei zu bleiben, wenn ein PSA-Nadir von <=0,2 ng/ml erreicht wird.

 

Wenn der Nadir von 0,2 ng/ml erreicht wird und der Gleason ist < 7, erhöht sich die 10-jährige progressionsfreie Zeit auf eine Rate von 91,7%.



Wird der Nadir von 0,2 ng/ml innerhalb von 6 Monaten erreicht, bleiben 79% progressionsfrei in einem 10-Jahres-Follow-up.

Dies bestätigt die Erfahrungen von Strum, Leibowitz u.a., dass dem Erreichen des Nadirs eine bedeutende Rolle zukommt.

*Bei der Gewichtung obenstehender Schaubilder muß man sich vor Augen führen:*
Die Ergebnisse der PADT sind erzielt worden, ohne dass die wohl effektivste Therapievariante, die dreifache Hormonblockade, zur Anwendung gekommen wäre.Die Ergebnisse sind erzielt worden ohne intermittierende Anwendung.Die Ergebnisse sind erzielt worden in einem nichtwestlichen KulturkreisDie Ergebnisse sind erzielt worden bei Patienten mit deutlich höherem Alter bei der Diagnose als dies durchschnittlich bei uns der Fall ist. In Japan tritt der PK generell seltener und später auf als bei uns.

Die meines Erachtens eindrucksvollen Verläufe vor allen beim low-risk-Karzinom dürfen nicht kaschieren, dass mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein relevanter Anteil auch mit WW bzw. Active Surveillance 10 Jahre hätte halten können. Und dennoch: Wer sich trotz angezeigter Werte nicht durchringen kann WW zu praktizieren, für den ist eine PADT allemal eine Option.
Wie meine private DHB-Statistik zeigt, kann eine PADT auch einen GS7-Tumor in die Knie zwingen. Von 40 Patienten haben 10 eine invasive Folgetherapie gewählt, also 25%. 19 von denen ohne invasive Folgetherapie hatten einen Gleason 7 oder höher. 12 der Patienten ohne RP oder RT haben an die 8 Jahre oder mehr erreicht. 

Grüße
Hartmut

Einige interessante PubMed-Quellen:

PMID: 17118024
PMID: 14978964
PMID: 16630114
PMID: 17965423
PMID: 12837834
PMID: 16544313
Andere Literatur zu obigen Ausführungen:
(1) Ueno S, Namiki M, Akaza H et al. The efficacy of primary hormonal therapy for patients with localized and locally advanced prostate cancerthe results of a retrospective multi-center study in prostate cancer patient. Int J Urol 2006
(2)Cancer Registration Committee of the Japanese Urological Association. Clinicopathological statistics on registered prostate cancer patients in Japan: 2000 report from the Japanese Urological Association. Int J Urol 2005; 12: 4661
(3) Akaza H. Trends in primary androgen depletion therapy for patients with localized and locally advanced prostate cancer: Japanese perspective. Cancer Sci 2006; 97: 2437
(4) Akaza H., Hirao Y., Labrie F., Soloway MS, Future prospects for primary hormone therapy in localized  and locally advanced prostate cancer, PMID: 14978964

----------


## hartmuth

Hier noch ein Nachtrag einiger Schaubilder, da ein Beitrag maximal 4 aufnehmen kann.

Therapieverteilung in Japan (Hx=HB, Rx=RT, RRP=RPE):

 

Vergleich Monotherapie zu MAB/CAB:



Vergleich HB zu RPE:



Krankheitsspezifisches Überleben:

----------


## Anonymous1

> Undifferenziert werden von der Wissenschaft die Erfahrungen bei T4-Anwendungen oder Metastasierungen auf einen T1/T2 übertragen und behauptet, eine HB wirke nur 2 bis 3 Jahre. Leider wird dieser Irrtum auch vom einen oder anderen SHG-Leiter verbreitet.


Bitte solche Behauptungen belegen.




> Mich interessiert die Wirksamkeit einer HB als PADT bei lokalem oder lokal fortgeschrittenem PK, in welcher Form auch immer angewandt.


Gut. Wenn es Dir bei Deinen Bemühungen dann noch gelingt, losgelöst vom Drang, die Richtigkeit der eigenen Therapie "beweisen" zu wollen, objektiv zu bleiben, wirst Du die Chancen und Grenzen der jeweiligen Therapien bestimmt besser als bisher einschätzen können.




> Demgegenüber erscheint die Diskussion und das Niveau, das teilweise Diskutanten in das Forum hineintragen, kleinkariert und hinterwäldlerisch


Damit allerdings verbesserst Du die eigenen Reputation nicht.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo allerseits
> Mir liegt jetzt das aktualisierte Poster der Studie vor. Bisher besaß ich nur die Daten aus dem Abstract.
> Zweifelsohne gibt es "zarte" Hinweise, dass an der DHB "was dran" ist, jedoch nach den Folgerungen aus der bisherigen Studie "zumindest nach 12 Monaten".
> 
> Mehr dazu unter
> http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...t+DHB+2008.doc 
> 
> Wolfhard


Hallo Wolfhard, vielen Dank für Deine Veröffentlichung. Bei den PSA-Werten in der gefilterten Spalte ist es meines Erachtens dringend erforderlich, darauf hinzuweisen, dass diese Werte wegen der 5AR-Hemmung geschönt und vor einer Beurteilung mit 2 zu multiplizieren sind.

----------


## HorstK

> Du beziehst dich immer wieder auf irgendwas, das versprochen wurde, *auch Horst K.* macht das - aber diese Klage fällt auf den Klagenden zurück: Zu dem, der was verspricht, gehört der, der daran glaubt.


Hallo Rudolf, 
schön, daß Du wieder einmal an mich denkst und mich über Gläubigkeit in Sachen DHB belehrst. 
Meine Aussage zum "Glauben" steht hier in diesem Faden in #24.

An "DocRath-Pillen", wie in Deinem PK-Lebenslauf auf der promann-hamburg.de Seite zu lesen ist - glaube ich allerdings bis heute nicht! 




> (hab ich schonmal von DHB bei mir gesprochen?)


Zitat Rudolf:
" ich entdecke KISP und BPS, die DHB  
Enantone/Monatsspritze/ 150mg Casodex/ 5mg Proscar"
Zitat Ende


Alles Gute und sei nicht so traurig wegen der BT-Wahl :-)

Horst

----------


## gunterman

Ergänzung des in diesem Thread gebotenen guten Literaturüberblicks zur ADT als Primärtherapie um einige aktuelle Publikationen:

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18612114

Lu-Yao GL; et al.
Survival following primary androgen deprivation therapy among men with localized prostate cancer, JAMA 2008 Jul 9, 300(2):173-81

"*Primary androgen deprivation therapy is not associated with improved survival among the majority of elderly men with localized prostate cancer when compered with conservative management".
*
Nach dieser Studie bietet ADT als Primärtherapie keinen Überlebensvorteil gegenüber Watchful Waiting oder Active Surveillance.

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19368995

Wong YN, et al.
The Role of Primary Androgen Deprivation Therapy in Localized Prostate Cancer, Eur Urol 2009 Apr.1

*"This large, population-based study suggests that PADT (Primary Androgen Deprivation Therapy) did not improve survival in men with localized prostate cancer, but it suggests that PADT may instead result in worse outcomes compared with observation"*

Nach dieser großen Kohorten-Studie mit 16 535 Männern bietet die PADT keinen Überlebensvorteil gegenüber der Beobachtung. Vielmehr wird sogar der Verdacht genährt, dass sie eher lebenszeitverkürzend wirken könnte.

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19388987

Diblassio CJ, et al.
Survival outcomes in men receiving androgen-deprivation therapy as primary or salvage treatment for localized or advanced prostate cancer: 20-year single-centre experience, BJU Int. 2009 Apr 17

*"PADT and SADT (Salvage ADT) prolong survival in men with prostate cancer."
"However, most men died from causes unrelated to prostate cancer, thus questioning the true value of ADT in prolonging patient survival."*

Nach dieser Studie wirken PADT und SADT lebenszeitverlängernd. Allerdings starben die meisten Männer in dieser Studie nicht an Prostatakrebs, sondern aufgrund anderer Krankheiten und Ursachen, so dass der lebensverlängernde Wert der ADT in Frage gestellt werden muß.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Dieter und Andere,



> von Dieter aus Husum: Bei den PSA-Werten in der gefilterten Spalte ist es meines Erachtens dringend erforderlich, darauf hinzuweisen, dass diese Werte wegen der 5AR-Hemmung geschönt und vor einer Beurteilung mit 2 zu multiplizieren sind.


 Erinnere an den Vortrag von Dr. Stephen Strum in Bielefeld und auch in München, es ist doch schön auf den PowerPoint Folien erklärt, daß es eben nicht zu einer "geschönten PSA-Bewertung" kommt sondern auf und ab der Folie Nr. 6 und hauptsächlich auf Nr. 8 ist es nachvollziehbar warum das PSA reduziert wird und keine Verschönerung statt findet!

Sonst könnten wir Alle! auf Avodart oder ersatzweise Proscar verzichten oder? wir sind doch auch so schön genug! Aber, ich denke, daß 1 Avodart 0,5 mg alleine eben nicht ausreicht um z.B. in der  IADT = Intermettierend-Androgen-Deprivations-Therapie positiv zu überbrücken!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> ...warum das PSA reduziert wird und keine Verschönerung statt findet!


Hallo Helmut, was den nun? Wird das PSA reduziert oder nicht? Das Warum steht eigentlich nicht zur Debatte.

Vorerst richte ich mich danach zum Beispiel:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...i_proscar.html
http://ch.oddb.org/de/gcc/resolve/chapter/restrictions/pointer/:!fachinfo,1739.
http://www.prostateoncology.com/reso...education&id=6

Sogar Leibowitz (jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene falsche Meinung...Seite 4)

Und so weiter. Ich könnte stundenlangen Lesestoff zitieren. Hat Herr Strum etwa das freie PSA angesprochen???

----------


## Anonymous1

Zur Ergänzung noch ein Stada-Waschzettel zu Finasterid.

http://www.pharmazie.com/graphic/A/42/1-26942.pdf

Lesen bei "Auswirkungen..."

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Dieter,



> http://www.prostateoncology.com/reso...education&id=6
>  Und so weiter. Ich könnte stundenlangen Lesestoff zitieren. Hat Herr Strum etwa das freie PSA angesprochen???





> aus dieser *Website* ins Deutsche übersetzt: Avodart  
>  Das Enzym, das Proscar blockiert, 5 - alpha-Reduktase, existiert in zwei Formen, Typ I und Typ II. Proscar blockiert nur die Typ-I-Form, die Form häufiger in der Prostata. Doch die Typ-II-Enzym gibt es auch in der Prostata und das gibt es in höherer Konzentration in den aggressiveren Arten von Prostatakrebs. Glaxo, ein pharmazeutisches Unternehmen startete jetzt die Vermarktung eines Wettbewerbers zu Proscar genannt Avodart. Avodart blockiert sowohl Typ I und Typ II Formen der 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Enzym. Wenn Sie auf die Theorie, dass mehr vollständige Blockierung von DHT zuschreiben überlegen ist teilweise Sperrung von DHT, könnte man folgern, dass die neueren Anbieters Avodart, eine überlegene Wirkung gegen Krebs im Vergleich zu Proscar haben wird. In unserer eigenen Praxis auf Prostata-Onkologie-Spezialisten haben wir die Niveaus von DHT im Blut bei Männern auf Proscar studiert und anschließend an Avodart eingeschaltet. Avodart fast immer senkt die DHT-Spiegel im Blut weiter als Proscar.


 So verstehe ich das reduzieren des PSAs: Avodart reduziert das* DHT = Dihydrotestosteron*, weil *DHT* eigentlich bis zum *fünffachen* und *Testosteron nur einfachen* besseren Futtereigenschaft für das Prostatakarcinoms ist und daraus resultiert, *weniger Krebszellen = weniger PSA!*

Was das freie PSA anbelangt, zitiere ich gerne auch:

*Wil schrieb am     16.2.2001:* Bei einem steigenden     Prostatakrebswachstum steigt, wie wir wissen, das PSA. PSA ist ein     Enzym der Sorte "Protease". Dies Sorte hilft (katalytisch)     Proteine zu spalten. Es gibt Studien, die     folgendes zeigen: 
 das PSA fördert     selbst das PK-Wachstum (indem es IGF-1 von BP-3 abspaltet, wodurch     freies IGF-1 entsteht. Letzteres ist ein potenter Stimulator für     Krebszellenwachstum).PSA hilft     Knochenabbau beschleunigen [indem es gewisse Proteine spaltet     (Fibronectin und Laminin)] und dadurch auch, siehe 3PSA fördert     die Invasion von PK Zellen in den Knochen 
UNTER     DEM STRICH Tumorwachstum liefert     PSA-Wachstum, PSA-Wachstum liefert Tumorwachstum. Wir sollen alles     mögliche tun, einen sehr hohen PSA-Gehalt zu vermeiden, oder     ihn schnellstens herunterzudrücken. Beispiel 1: Wenn ein     androgenunabhängiger PK sich meldet und PSA steigt rasch, soll     nicht lange gewartet werden. So kann dann z. B. mit Nizoral (R)     und Hydrocortisol das PSA heruntergedrückt werden. Außerdem     haben beide Substanzen eine eigene Antikrebswirkung (es sind     übrigens beide altbekannte Medikamente). Beispiel 2: Während     einer androgenblockadefreien Periode bei einer intermittierenden     Androgenblockade reduziert Proscar (Finasterid) das PSA zunächst     mal auf 50 % (ohne dass die Tumore dabei kleiner werden). Ein     weiteres Vorteil von Proscar ist, dass die PK-Wachstumsrate stark     verlangsamt wird und damit auch die der PSA-Werte.Da ich z.Z. wie bekannt ADT mache, wird das freie PSA zu messen wohl keinen nutzen bringen aber wohl das IGF-1, 2 mal jährlich aber mindestens 1 mal zu messen und deshalb auf entsprechende Ernährung achten!

Was Dr. Stephen Strum zum freien PSA sagte habe ich leider nicht mehr in meinem Gedächtnis aber ich nehme doch stark an, wie oben zitiert und noch gerne in guter Erinnerung: Einer unserer besten Lehrer was PCa betrifft,  Wil de Jongh!

Herzliche Grüße nach Husum!
Helmut

----------


## Pinguin

*Gefundene Notizen*

Lieber Helmut, soeben zufällig über *diese* Notizen im Internet bei Google gestolpert. *Hier* eine allgemeine Information, wenn auch nicht von Dr. Strum.

*"Die Welt ist ein Kreis, dessen Mittelpunkt überall, dessen Umfang nirgendwo ist"*
(Blaise Pascal, französischer Mathematiker und Philosoph)

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich lieber Harald,



> *Gefundene Notizen*
>   Lieber Helmut, soeben zufällig über *diese* Notizen im Internet bei Google gestolpert. *Hier* eine allgemeine Information, wenn auch nicht von Dr. Strum.


die Notiz ist ist Interessant aber deren Inhalt ist mir bekannt und die Zweite, stammt von unserer SHG Leiter ist F. Dauth Bad Tölz und ist mir auch schon lange bekannt! Also? was wolltest Du mir damit andeuten?
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## RuStra

> Ergänzung des in diesem Thread gebotenen guten Literaturüberblicks zur ADT als Primärtherapie um einige aktuelle Publikationen:


Danke Gunterman, vor allem auch Danke Hartmuth!
Wir brauchen die fulltexte (der erste link von gunterman ist im fulltext verfügbar) und ein paar Leute, die diese lesen und damit endlich uns in die Lage zu versetzen, die Studienlagen zur HB einschätzen zu können. Ich will nicht akzeptieren, dass wir bei diesem ständigen Hin und Her verharren. Wir sind eine Selbstorganisation von Betroffenen, die aufgrund einer schweren Erkrankung ums Überleben kämpfen und angewiesen sind, zu wissen, wie man die effektivste schulmedizinsche System-Therapie erfolgreich anwendet.
Rudolf

----------


## hartmuth

Danke Guntermann für seine Hinweise auf weitere Literatur.




> Lu-Yao GL; et al.
> Survival following primary androgen deprivation therapy among men with localized prostate cancer, JAMA 2008 Jul 9, 300(2):173-81
> 
> "Primary androgen deprivation therapy is not associated with improved survival among the majority of elderly men with localized prostate cancer when compered with conservative management".
> 
> Nach dieser Studie bietet ADT als Primärtherapie keinen Überlebensvorteil gegenüber Watchful Waiting oder Active Surveillance.


Die JAMA-Studie beweist mit ihrer auf den ersten Blick beeindruckenden These leider nicht die Unterlegenheit der PADT. Das conservative management, mit dem verglichen wurde, galt nur für die ersten 6 Monate. Eine nachfolgende kurative Therapie (OP oder Bestrahlung) bei vielen Patienten führte zu keiner Korrektur der Vergleichsgruppe, was obige These mehr als fragwürdig macht. Tatsächlich gibt es Untersuchungen, die belegen dass bis zu 50% der Patienten unter anfänglichem WW-Management nach 5 Jahren eine kurative Anschlußtherapie wählen (CaPSURE-Daten). In der JAMA-Studie ist allerdings auch bei der PADT-Gruppe nicht ausgewiesen, wie viele der Patienten nach 6 Monaten eine OP oder Bestrahlung vornehmen ließen. Ohnehin ist es generell fragwürdig, älteren Männern über 70 bei lokal begrenztem PK eine Therapie angedeihen zu lassen  egal welche.
Die Studie war bereits hier und hier Gegenstand der Diskussion im Forum.




> Wong YN, et al.
> The Role of Primary Androgen Deprivation Therapy in Localized Prostate Cancer, Eur Urol 2009 Apr.1
> 
> "This large, population-based study suggests that PADT (Primary Androgen Deprivation Therapy) did not improve survival in men with localized prostate cancer, but it suggests that PADT may instead result in worse outcomes compared with observation"
> 
> Nach dieser großen Kohorten-Studie mit 16 535 Männern bietet die PADT keinen Überlebensvorteil gegenüber der Beobachtung. Vielmehr wird sogar der Verdacht genährt, dass sie eher lebenszeitverkürzend wirken könnte.


Diese Studie hat dieselben restriktiven Voraussetzungen wie die JAMA-Studie und ist im Grunde ein Duplikat derselben. Die Daten sind aus dem SEER-Register von 1991-1999 neu Diagnostizierten, Alter 65-80 Jahre, therapiert mit Orchiektomie oder LHRH-Agonist, eben nicht mit der wohl effektiveren zweifachen oder dreifachen Hormonblockade und auch nicht intermittierend. Verglichen hat man dann bis 2002. Ich halte die Studie ebenso untauglich zur Beweisführung.

Beide Studien haben was ziemlich Dämliches an sich. Man agiert jenseits wissenschaftlicher Anforderungen und meint, somit verquere Thesen zu verifizieren. Man darf sich seine Gedanken machen, warum ausgerechnet solche schlechten Studien breiten Eingang in die medizinische Fachpresse fanden.
Da liefern die von mir dokumentierten Berichte und Schaubilder differenziertere, belastbarere Daten und erlauben unter Berücksichtigung gewisser Einschränkungen qualifiziertere Aussagen.




> Diblassio CJ, et al.
> Survival outcomes in men receiving androgen-deprivation therapy as primary or salvage treatment for localized or advanced prostate cancer: 20-year single-centre experience, BJU Int. 2009 Apr 17
> 
> "PADT and SADT (Salvage ADT) prolong survival in men with prostate cancer."
> "However, most men died from causes unrelated to prostate cancer, thus questioning the true value of ADT in prolonging patient survival."
> 
> Nach dieser Studie wirken PADT und SADT lebenszeitverlängernd. Allerdings starben die meisten Männer in dieser Studie nicht an Prostatakrebs, sondern aufgrund anderer Krankheiten und Ursachen, so dass der lebensverlängernde Wert der ADT in Frage gestellt werden muß.


Diese Studie ist mir nicht bekannt. Ob sie vom Ansatz her besser ist wie die beiden obigen entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Bekannt ist, die ADT ist kein Zuckerschlecken: Sie hat Nebenwirkungen. Besonders für ältere Männer mit Herzproblemen können diese risikovoll und nicht tolerabel sein. Dies gilt insbesondere für eine kontinuierliche HB. Glücklicherweise gibt es heute das Konzept einer weniger belastenden intermittierenden HB.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Helmut,




> die Notiz ist ist Interessant aber deren Inhalt ist mir bekannt und die Zweite, stammt von unserer SHG Leiter ist F. Dauth Bad Tölz und ist mir auch schon lange bekannt! Also? was wolltest Du mir damit andeuten?


ich war auf der Suche nach Hinweisen von Dr. Strum im Zusammenhang mit dem freien PSA. Ich wollte Dir also nichts andeuten, aber die beiden von mir verlinkten Erläuterungen erschienen mir interessant genug, sie hier zu publizieren, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass Du und auch andere Forumsbenutzer diese schon kannten. Doppelt genäht bzw. beschrieben bleibt manchmal länger im Gedächtnis haften.

*"Er kam weit herum. Vom Hundertsten ins Tausendste"*
(Werner Schneyder, österreichischer Kabarettist)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Danke Gunterman, vor allem auch Danke Hartmuth!
> Wir brauchen die fulltexte (der erste link von gunterman ist im fulltext verfügbar) und ein paar Leute, die diese lesen und damit endlich uns in die Lage zu versetzen, die Studienlagen zur HB einschätzen zu können. Ich will nicht akzeptieren, dass wir bei diesem ständigen Hin und Her verharren. Wir sind eine Selbstorganisation von Betroffenen, die aufgrund einer schweren Erkrankung ums Überleben kämpfen und angewiesen sind, zu wissen, wie man die effektivste schulmedizinsche System-Therapie erfolgreich anwendet.
> Rudolf


Hervorragend! Dazu würde ich dann aber einen neuen Thread eröffnen, falls beabsichtigt ist, die diversen Hormontherapievarianten ganz allgemein unter schulmedizinischen Aspekten zu beleuchten. Denn in diesem Thread hier geht es ja eigentlich speziell nur um die Leibowitz-DHB und die Ergebnisse der Befragung.

Sollte es aber weiterhin nur um die Leibowitz-Triple-Therapy gehen, würde ich auch einen neuen Thread aufmachen, denn dieser hier ist inzwischen durch einige Beiträge, bei denen ich keinen Bezug zur DHB erkennen kann, uninteressant geworden. 

Oder man könnte auch diesem Thread neues Leben einhauchen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=4833

----------


## RuStra

> Hervorragend! Dazu würde ich dann aber einen neuen Thread eröffnen, falls beabsichtigt ist, die diversen Hormontherapievarianten ganz allgemein unter schulmedizinischen Aspekten zu beleuchten.



Auf jeden Fall!
Nur, damit dort das Niveau angemessen ist, brauchen wir die jeweiligen Studien im Volltext, um beurteilen zu können, was sonst nur zur Hälfte Spekulation bleiben muss.
Wie machen wir das?
Nicht einmal die "European Urology" wird von uns regelmässig gelesen, sonst hätten wir die Veröffentlichung der Studie Testosteron-Ersatztherapie mitbekommen. Der Winterschlaf geht weiter ...

So wie Harald auf Guntermans Lit-Verweis geantwortet und auf weitere diesbezügliche Forums-Beiträge verwiesen hat: Wir brauchen die Zusammenstellung all dieser Dinge auf einer Seite. Wenn ich Zeit hätte, würde ich meine promann-HB-Seiten weiterentwickeln. Wie wäre es, da du ja wohl mehr Zeit hast, wenn du auf deinen Seiten die HB ausbaust?

es regnet, bähh!
Rudolf

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wie wäre es, da du ja wohl mehr Zeit hast, wenn du auf deinen Seiten die HB ausbaust?


Das werde ich gerne machen, wenn meine Kollegen sich solidarisch erklären. Schließlich ist es ja die HP des Landesverbandes Schleswig-Holstein.

http://www.prostatakrebs-sh.de/

----------

